# 3 اشيااء أكيد اول مرة تعرف عنهن هالشي !!!!!!!!!



## rana1981 (6 يوليو 2010)

* ثلاثة .. يسببون الإحباط
 أعلانات السيارات
والبنت الحلوة
والجمعيات السكنية!!


ثلاثة .. صعب نتخلى عنهم 
 الماء 
والهواء 
والفلافل! 


ثلاثة .. محتاجين واسطة 
  الجوازات 
والوظيفة 
وبونات المازوت  ! 

ثلاثة .. يرفعون الضغط 
  الملح 
وشوارع دمشق 
والمقبل عالزواج!! 


ثلاثة .. أشياء تسبب الغرور 
  الفيلا 
والبي ام 
وتكون حلو 

ثلاثة .. نقول الله يهديهم 
بنات الشعلان (الشعلان منطقة عنا بالشام)
واولاد الشوارع 
و يلي بيفكر يتزوج 


ثلاثة .. أتمنى ما أشوفهم 
  شاب أو فتاة من فئة السبع نجوم 
وسوري مغترب 
مواطن ماعنده وظيفة ! 

ثلاثة .. يأكلون في لحمك 
  شركات الآتصال 
والبنوك 
وبيت حماك ! 


ثلاثة .. يسببون أمراض القلب 
السيجارة 
والزوجة النكدية 
ومديرك ! 


ثلاثة .. فواتيرهم تكسرالظهر 
  مشافينا الخمس نجوم 
والكهرباء 
والمدارس الخاصة ! 


ثلاثة .. لازم نتخلى عنهم 
  التبذيـــر 
و الفشخرة 
والاعتماد على الحظ و الواسطات ؟ 

ثلاثة .. ماينامون الليل 
  طالب العلم 
والعزابي 
ويلي بيحلم ببكراا ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *
> ثلاثة .. يرفعون الضغط
> الملح
> وشوارع دمشق
> ...




*
حلووين قووي كلهم


تسلم ايديكي رنوون​*


----------



## dark girl _n (6 يوليو 2010)

بجد نايس توبيك يا رنا 
وكلامك مظبوط جدا​


----------



## Mason (6 يوليو 2010)

كلام مظبوط جدااااااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر ع التوبيك الرائع


----------



## سور (6 يوليو 2010)

كلام جميل فى الجون صحيح
ميرررررررسى ياقمر موضوع حلو قوى​


----------



## bashaeran (6 يوليو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> * ثلاثة .. يسببون الإحباط
> أعلانات السيارات
> والبنت الحلوة
> والجمعيات السكنية!!
> ...


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2010)

dark girl _n قال:


> بجد نايس توبيك يا رنا
> وكلامك مظبوط جدا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> كلام مظبوط جدااااااااااا
> ميرسى يا قمر ع التوبيك الرائع



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> rana1981 قال:
> 
> 
> > * ثلاثة .. يسببون الإحباط
> ...


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2010)

سور قال:


> كلام جميل فى الجون صحيح
> ميرررررررسى ياقمر موضوع حلو قوى​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> حلووين قووي كلهم
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي رنوون​*



*شكرا ميكي على مرورك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل رانا

شكرا ليكى كتييييييير​


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل رانا
> 
> شكرا ليكى كتييييييير​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههه*
*حلوين رنا*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *حلوين رنا*​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*ثلاثة .. يسببون أمراض القلب 
السيجارة 
والزوجة النكدية 
ومديرك ! 


ثلاثة .. فواتيرهم تكسرالظهر 
  مشافينا الخمس نجوم 
والكهرباء 
والمدارس الخاصة ! 


ثلاثة .. لازم نتخلى عنهم 
  التبذيـــر 
و الفشخرة 
والاعتماد على الحظ و الواسطات ؟

حلووووين اوى يا رانا 
شكرا 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2010)

_هههههههههههههههه_
_جميلة رنا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## rana1981 (10 يوليو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *ثلاثة .. يسببون أمراض القلب
> السيجارة
> والزوجة النكدية
> ومديرك !
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 يوليو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _هههههههههههههههه_
> _جميلة رنا_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*شكرا على مرورك توني
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
جميل يا رنااااااااااااااا

مششششششششكورة*


----------



## hanysabry (11 يوليو 2010)

هههههههه حلوه


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2010)

hanysabry قال:


> هههههههه حلوه



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل يا رنااااااااااااااا
> 
> مششششششششكورة*



*شكرا على مرورك كليمو
سلام المسيح​*


----------

